# The improved AJ



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Many have bought the Chief AJ slingshot and did not like the way it fit the hand. Someone in here mentioned that they put one of Tex Shooter grips on theirs and was happy with the way it improved the feel. I had a couple of Tex Shooters grips so I put one on my AJ and I have to tell you it made all the difference in the world in how it felt and shot. I am totally delighted with the Slingshot in both the way it feels and shoots. I can highly recommend you try it.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That is a great slingshot. It is the very frame that got me back into shooting after a 20 year hiatus. I prefer a fork support grip, but I can see how your mod makes it much better.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

flippinout said:


> That is a great slingshot. It is the very frame that got me back into shooting after a 20 year hiatus. I prefer a fork support grip, but I can see how your mod makes it much better.


I use the fork support method. This allows my last 3 fingers to grip without slipping.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks very nice


----------

